# Mark Cuban: Dirk Nowitzki can be elite for "at least" three more years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Mavericks owner Mark Cuban doesn't see why Dirk Nowitzki can't be an elite player for "at least" three more seasons.
> 
> Since his 11-year streak of All-Star appearances was snapped, Nowitzki has averaged 18.3 points and 8.8 rebounds per game, shooting 49.5 percent from the floor and 50 percent from 3-point range.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...wner-mark-cuban-sees-3-more-elite-years-least


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

But would you consider Duncan and Garnett elite? Duncan has had flashes of elite play this season, but remember the weight of the team has been on Parker and Ginobili the past 2-3 years, affording Duncan more rest. Dallas would still have to transition Dirk to the second or third best guy on the team to extend Dirk's career.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Dallas would still have to transition Dirk to the second or third best guy on the team to extend Dirk's career.


That's the key. If Josh Smith (to throw out the name of a free agent they might be targeting) handles the bulk of the defensive load and Kevin Martin and/or Big Al Jefferson are signed to help on offense, sure Dirk can remain elite. As the primary superstar with a bunch of role players, not so much.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Difference between Garnett/Duncan and Dirk is they can still have immense value as defenders


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

True, Dallas would need to invert SA's moves and surround Dirk with defenders the way San Antonio surrounded Duncan with shooters and scorers. League is moving to teams having stretch fours at PF, so Dirk can still be second or third guy on a contender.


----------

